# Got'r Done!!!



## WURK2FISH (Jun 9, 2007)

Finally had a chance after 2-1/2 yrs to build my own rack.....120 qt. 6&2 with permanent mount cutting board, bucket holder and twin sand-spike holder.......I'm ready!!! 




























----Sorry bout the blue tint...afternoon shot!









Nope..headlights not blocked!


----------



## FINNBAR (Jun 15, 2007)

That is one sweet unit!!!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

nice!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

VERY sweet rack. almost makes the damn truck look small lol



Jesse


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Real Schweet dude! Nice Job!

Well worth the wait wouldn't ya say?


----------



## GAGE (May 14, 2007)

*Very Nice*

Dude...you got skillz!


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

make me one?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nice, I like the bait board.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

I want one too


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Only one word*

.........Priceless.......damn thats nice:beer: :beer:


----------



## WURK2FISH (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks guys!!! Building my own rack was long overdue! Too busy till now.....switched from rackbuilding to boat-work.....gave me a much needed break in between!!!

See ya on the beach!!!


----------



## makoman (Jan 1, 2007)

*front rack*

VERY NICE.........:beer:


----------



## WURK2FISH (Jun 9, 2007)

makoman said:


> VERY NICE.........:beer:



Thanks Bro!!!


----------

